Ask HN: Why Is Beyond Meat ($BYND) Worth $10b? - posbehsf
======
WalterSear
[https://thespoon.tech/which-fast-food-restaurants-serve-
plan...](https://thespoon.tech/which-fast-food-restaurants-serve-plant-based-
meat-or-are-thinking-about-it/)

------
AnimalMuppet
Because _if this takes off_ , and BYND owns the market, they will in fact be
worth that and more.

If. But their odds aren't too horrible, and the potential market is rather
large.

~~~
quickthrower2
Is it hard to compete with? How would they own the market?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Creating lab-grown "meat" that tastes, cooks, and digests like real meat is
probably not easy. If they can patent some of their techniques, that could
make it very difficult for others to compete with them (depending on how easy
it is to find alternatives to the patents).

------
muzani
$10B is less than a tenth of Nestle's annual revenue, just to lay out the
scope of the food industry. If they were public, it would be a cheap deal for
them.

A quarter of the world's population are Muslims or Jews, who would probably
appreciate the flavor of bacon without actually eating pigs.

At least another 15% of the world are vegetarian/vegan or aspire to be.

There's also the environmental and ethical impact of livestock and the
livestock industry.

------
lacbuddah
Because people think it is. Not all people, but enough.

“Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it” - Publilius Syrus

------
PerfectElement
Because more people are becoming aware of the negative environmental impact of
raising animals for food, or questioning the ethical implications. When meat
analogs become cheaper and taste the same as meat, it's likely that it will
become the norm. BYND seems to be well positioned to dominate this market.

------
runjake
I don't know, but their burgers are great and I'm frustrated that they're
always sold out at my local stores. Whenever I see a pack or two, I grab and
stockpile them instantly.

I hope they start meeting demand soon. I want to give them more of my money.

------
Findeton
Because it's a bubble.

------
Spooky23
Because we’re in the middle of a finance bubble and food fad.

